# Barista Hustle tamper



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So I've picked up a new toy today at the post office, the Matt Perger's Barista Hustle tamper. I like it very much, it fits the VST basket perfectly, is small and light, very handy and as I tamp with a pinch hold, works a treat for me 










the basket was empty for this shot


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I took the tamper to work and it really seems to work better with ridgeless baskets, I've worked with the VST 15 g ridgeless and IMS 26,5h 18 g ridged, the tamper seems to pick up some grinds from the ridge cavity into its flange so I had to clean it more after tamping, the other tamper I use is an IMS 58,4mm base with wooden handle, I prefer that with the ridged basket. The Barista Hustle tamper has sharper edge and I like to use it at home with ridgeless baskets I've got, I am getting nice and even extractions.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I can understand that, loving mine, shorter than many tamper so suits my hands and seems to do a great job right to the edges of my vst (ridgeless). I hated the white at first but it's grown on me and its nice not having to worry about dropping some hefty shiny special wood thing.


----------



## sm808 (Jul 18, 2017)

Is anyone stocking these tampers in the UK or did you have to buy from the US?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've got it directly from BH


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lost interest in mine after 2000 shots. Just not the same as one with a bit of heft. You get complacent and end up lazily tamping then getting more channeled shots due to that.

My 2 pence


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> Lost interest in mine after 2000 shots. Just not the same as one with a bit of heft. You get complacent and end up lazily tamping then getting more channeled shots due to that.
> 
> My 2 pence


 @Scotford I have a wanted thread for one - fancy selling it to me? I'll comment on that thread for ease of locating it - just in case!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jon said:


> @Scotford I have a wanted thread for one - fancy selling it to me? I'll comment on that thread for ease of locating it - just in case!


I think I loaned it to Curve for LCF but haven't seen it since actually. I'll have a look for it when I'm next in for you. If I find it, you can have it for postage cost.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I think I loaned it to Curve for LCF but haven't seen it since actually. I'll have a look for it when I'm next in for you. If I find it, you can have it for postage cost.


Jeepers mate! Thanks - although I'd be very happy to chuck some funds your way if it resurfaces!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> I'd be very happy to chuck some funds your way if it resurfaces!


Well you say that now...but I've got a charity raffle thread that suggests otherwise


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Well you say that now...but I've got a charity raffle thread that suggests otherwise


Huh!? Did I not send you that £3.50!?

Really really sorry if not - just paid you via PayPal.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Huh!? Did I not send you that £3.50!?
> 
> Really really sorry if not - just paid you via PayPal.


I don't think you had before - got that one now cheers!

I'm contemplating the future of my barista hustle tamper at the moment. As you're now back in my good books I'll let you know if I do decide to part with it...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> I don't think you had before - got that one now cheers!
> 
> I'm contemplating the future of my barista hustle tamper at the moment. As you're now back in my good books I'll let you know if I do decide to part with it...


So sorry! It's a hideously busy at the mo. Not that that's any sort of excuse!

Yeah no worries mate - no pressure!


----------

